# Burning Sega Saturn problems



## Harsky (May 12, 2008)

I've decided to get into burning Saturn ISO since I modded my Saturn. I read a couple of guides since some are in the ISO and MP3 format but that's where I start to get into problems. 

I converted the music files into WAV and used Sega Cue Maker to remake the cue file and then burned it. At this point, it runs perfectly but the music is absolutely terrible with nothing but static.

I made sure the WAV is converted to the correct frequency as mentioned in some guides but I still can't get the sound to work properly.


----------



## Tripp (May 12, 2008)

I've never done it but...

Have you tried playing the wave files before burning, do they sound allright?

If yes then...

Burn slower, better media, use ImgBurn with verification turned on for burning software.

http://www.imgburn.com/

Hope this helps...


----------



## Harsky (May 12, 2008)

Tripp said:
			
		

> I've never done it but...
> 
> Have you tried playing the wave files before burning, do they sound allright?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sounds okay. I guess it could be my CD-R since when I try to burn the CUE file with Alcohol 120%, the only lowest speed is 8X. Is there anything where I can force it to burn it at a lower speed?


----------



## Tripp (May 12, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> Tripp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the slow reply I was at lunch...

Try using imgburn to burn slower if that does not work then using imgburn try faster. I used to use Alcohol 120% but, I've found ImgBurn to give better results and it's free.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 13, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> I've decided to get into burning Saturn ISO since I modded my Saturn. I read a couple of guides since some are in the ISO and MP3 format but that's where I start to get into problems.
> 
> I converted the music files into WAV and used Sega Cue Maker to remake the cue file and then burned it. At this point, it runs perfectly but the music is absolutely terrible with nothing but static.
> 
> ...



8x speed is fine for burning Saturn games, it's the speed what most of mine have been done at over the last year and I've never had any problems.


----------



## BioHazardN00B (May 13, 2008)

I am having problems with my cue maker may you pm me latest Version,Thanks
And Harsky I sadly dont know what to tell you. I never actually burn my sega saturn disks i just use daemon tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P


----------

